# [FHAND] Pfadzusammenläufe "anspitzen"



## Bomber (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Benutzung von Macromedia Freehand:

Ich möchte einen Pfadzusammenlauf, wie er auf dem Bild abgebildet ist spitz zusammenlaufen lassen, wie mache ich das am besten? Gibt es eventuell eine automatische  Möglichkeit und wenn nein, wie muss ich die Pfade zusammenlaufen lassen, damit es spitz wird?

Bild

Danke, Bomber.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2005)

Also es gibt eine Einstellung mit der man beeinflussen kann wie Pfade verbunden werden, dazu mußt du unter Objekt auf Strich klicken und dann siehst du unten Abschluß (Abschl.) und Verbindung (Verb.) dort mußt du auf das erste der 3 Icons klicken, nur wird das bei dir zu keiner Veränderung führen, weil sobald du einen bestimmten Winckel mit den Ankerpunkten über- oder unterschritten hast wird eine gerade Kante dargestellt.
Was du machen kannst ist die Outline und die Füllung jeweils als Fläche anzulegen und dann geziehlt die Kante si einzustellen wie du möchtest.

MFG


----------

